# msnbchd is on!!!



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

MSNBCHD its on on ch 209


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

you may need to reset your rcv to get the channel...


----------



## valvestud (Feb 19, 2006)

Got it here too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Had to do a Check Switch Test as I kept getting an Error 04 message and the guide data was missing. Now I have it and it too will not be in my favorites guide.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

It may not be included in the HD Absolute package.. I don't see it yet on mine.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh goody! HD to watch somebody sitting at a desk reading.

Whippeee.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Since HD Absolute's getting NO new channels except for the Platinum HD channels, why expect it there?

Also, agreed, SayWhat.


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Since HD Absolute's getting NO new channels except for the Platinum HD channels, why expect it there?
> 
> Also, agreed, SayWhat.


Except Absolute folks got Comedy, Spike, BETJazz, and a few others when they weren't supposed to be getting any more HD channels. I agree Absolute customers shouldn't be expecting new additions, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit if a new channel did appear.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Had to do a Check Switch Test as I kept getting an Error 04 message and the guide data was missing. Now I have it and it too will not be in my favorites guide.


I kept getting the Error 04 message too so switched receivers to listen to music. Must have been happening when they added MSNBC HD. It seems to have cleared up by itself but will probably do a check switch today anyway.
(Looks like we are having a nice day up here in Gods country. I think summer is back again.)


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

phrelin said:


> .....Now I have it and it too will not be in my favorites guide.


Funny :lol:

I guess we're finally getting to that point where there is more bandwidth available than is really required.......


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Nashcat said:


> It's kinda like porn - watching the president figuratively getting stroked in HD.


Ewwww!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

It's active on both my 622s. So I get to watch Morning Joe in HD. 
Not surprising they used the same format as CNBC - programming on the left in a basically 4:3 setup with the extra width devoted to static material like weather.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

BillJ said:


> It's active on both my 622s. So I get to watch Morning Joe in HD.
> Not surprising they used the same format as CNBC - programming on the left in a basically 4:3 setup with the extra width devoted to static material like weather.


Well stated, BillJ. "...programming on the left..." both literally AND figuratively.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I changed to Turbo Gold Hd. Not showing but in red in the 9400s. I thought I read somewhere that at Team Summit they were going to do something . It is ridulous that they advertise turbo hd and the highest pkg gold doesnt receive all the hd channels.At least u should get in platinum pkg


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

Not adding new channels to the Turbo packages mostly with News channels such as Fox and I guess now this is why I am done with Dish when my contract is up. I have dropped to the Silver package and dropped all the extra's because moving to Dish for ALL the HD packages has been a joke and I refuse to pay for SD channels just to get more HD when the whole point of Turbo HD was for HD only content. I should have stuck with D and never switched, see what they say about thinking the grass is greener on the other side ...it usually turns out its not.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While I agree Dish needs to get a jump on this backlash from not adding all the new HD to the TurboHD standalone packages... the argument that one would leave Dish rather than subscribe to Classic + HD doesn't hold as much water when you take into account no one else even attempts to offer an HD-only package.

So while I agree it is NOT palatable to have to go back to an SD+HD package when you are on an HD-only package (I'm on one myself)... it's not like I could go to DirecTV or cable and just pay for a cheaper HD package there either.


----------



## Krmnnghia (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh Yah!

Mr "Thrill going up my leg" Chris Matthews in HD. :bang

Can we manually remove stations on the 722?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Krmnnghia said:


> Oh Yah!
> 
> Mr "Thrill going up my leg" Chris Matthews in HD. :bang
> 
> Can we manually remove stations on the 722?


Absolutely.

Hit the MENU button, then select LOCKS followed by CHANNEL LOCKS


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

why dont u guys stick to discussing how its another new HD channel on Dish and keep your political views and opinions to yourself.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

am7crew said:


> why dont u guys stick to discussing how its another new HD channel on Dish and keep your political views and opinions to yourself.


Mine was a comment on their programming. It's not my opinion - it's an acknowledged fact.


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

Just because Faux news (or you) says something is a fact doesn't make it a fact. And that's a fact.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Lostinspace said:


> Just because Faux news (or you) says something is a fact doesn't make it a fact. And that's a fact.


Sure was a lot simpler when all news came from the left, wasn't it?


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

BBC World Service (Shortwave and the Internet), BBC News International (I wish DISH will add it); this is where you get your balance. Straight news without the political spin that is from a neutral source. As for the adding of MSNBC in HD, a nice to have for adding to the HD channel count. Now, if DISH would add BBC America HD and TCM HD; these would be great additions.


----------



## luth316 (Jul 30, 2004)

Contessa Brewer in HD!!!! Wow! Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> BBC World Service (Shortwave and the Internet), BBC News International (I wish DISH will add it); this is where you get your balance. Straight news without the political spin that is from a neutral source. As for the adding of MSNBC in HD, a nice to have for adding to the HD channel count. Now, if DISH would add BBC America HD and TCM HD; these would be great additions.


Balanced... Straight... Neutral... BBC???
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
PLEASE STOP!!! My sides are SPLITTING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Just a friendly reminder... This thread is the "MSNBCHD is now available" thread, not the what is the best news channel or discuss your political views thread._


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> _Just a friendly reminder... This thread is the "MSNBCHD is now available" thread, not the what is the best news channel or discuss your political views thread._


Neither of which have I opined...

Can we discuss ratings... because this channel has practically none.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

John W said:


> Sure was a lot simpler when all news came from the left, wasn't it?


News is best when it's fact based and not slanted.

I still don't see the point of news in HD. None of the field stories will be filmed in HD anyways. In fact, you're seeing much more cell phone or amatuer video in very low quality.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

am7crew said:


> why dont u guys stick to discussing how its another new HD channel on Dish and keep your political views and opinions to yourself.


Gee, lighten up!


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I think it's cool; there are several peeps I like on MSNBC, and can't hurt to have it in HD. Looks great so far from my end...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

*Englewood**, Colo. - July 9, 2009* *- *DISH Network today introduced MSNBC HD, becoming the first and only pay-TV provider to offer the channel to consumers nationwide. 

"As the leader in high definition programming with more than 140 national HD channels, we are pleased to be the only pay-TV provider to offer MSNBC HDnationwide," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "Nowhere else will consumers find the variety of HD programming and award-winning DVR technology at the low everyday prices that DISH Network offers."
"MSNBC is in the best competitive place it's ever been, beating CNN in primetime and continuing incredible growth," said Phil Griffin, President, MSNBC. "Broadcasting in HD is only going to help us build on the great success we've had so far this year, and will give viewers what they've been asking for, a full high definition broadcast of MSNBC." 

DISH Network customers will now be able to watch MSNBC's popular primetime programming in full high definition, including the highly rated and critically acclaimed "Countdown with Keith Olbermann," "The Rachel Maddow Show," "Hardball with Chris Matthews," and the smartest morning show on television, "Morning Joe." 

MSNBC HD is located on DISH Network Ch. 209 in Classic Silver 200 with HD and above, available to customers starting at $22.99 per month for the first six months, along with free installation, a free HD DVR and three months of free premium channels, including HBO and Showtime. 

For more information about DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com.

# # #​ *About DISH Network Corporation 
*DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's HD leader, provides approximately 13.584 million satellite TV customers as of March 31, 2009 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVR ViP® 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Oh goody! HD to watch somebody sitting at a desk reading.
> 
> Whippeee.


+1


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

nmetro said:


> BBC World Service (Shortwave and the Internet), BBC News International (I wish DISH will add it); this is where you get your balance. Straight news without the political spin that is from a neutral source. As for the adding of MSNBC in HD, a nice to have for adding to the HD channel count. Now, if DISH would add BBC America HD and TCM HD; these would be great additions.


I don't really see what HD would bring to TCM since all it shows are older movies
which are not HD. Some are silent to boot.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I still don't see the point of news in HD. None of the field stories will be filmed in HD anyways. In fact, you're seeing much more cell phone or amatuer video in very low quality.


The point is that anything filmed in the studio can be in HD. Personally, I love my local news in HD, and it makes a difference (especially the weather).


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> BBC World Service (Shortwave and the Internet), BBC News International (I wish DISH will add it); this is where you get your balance. Straight news without the political spin that is from a neutral source. As for the adding of MSNBC in HD, a nice to have for adding to the HD channel count. Now, if DISH would add BBC America HD and TCM HD; these would be great additions.


You mean BBC WORLD. That's the official name.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> *Englewood**, Colo. - July 9, 2009* *- *DISH Network today introduced MSNBC HD, becoming the first and only pay-TV provider to offer the channel to consumers nationwide.
> 
> "As the leader in high definition programming with more than 140 national HD channels, we are pleased to be the only pay-TV provider to offer MSNBC HDnationwide," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "Nowhere else will consumers find the variety of HD programming and award-winning DVR technology at the low everyday prices that DISH Network offers."
> "MSNBC is in the best competitive place it's ever been, beating CNN in primetime and continuing incredible growth," said Phil Griffin, President, MSNBC. "Broadcasting in HD is only going to help us build on the great success we've had so far this year, and will give viewers what they've been asking for, a full high definition broadcast of MSNBC."
> ...


Absolutely and unequivocally WRONG. It's simply an outright lie. There are numerous sources of ratings information available to the public (here's but one). MSNBC _in no way_ beats either of the other two mainstream cable news outlets at _any_ time of the day or night. They actually have abysmal ratings 24 hours a day. Of CNN, FoxNews, and MSNBC, the latter barely musters half (if that) the viewers of whoever is in second place on any given day. Phil Griffin appears to be as dishonest as the network's reporting practices (just my opinion). 

Sad that E* chose to run the quote in its press release.

You be the judge...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

snowcat said:


> The point is that anything filmed in the studio can be in HD. Personally, I love my local news in HD, and it makes a difference (especially the weather).


All that's recorded in the studio is people talking. Why does it matter if it's HD or not? As for your weather, if you want that in HD, step outside and look up.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> All that's recorded in the studio is people talking. Why does it matter if it's HD or not? As for your weather, if you want that in HD, step outside and look up.


Nationally and increasingly locally, a lot more field reporting than you can apparently imagine is shot in HD. And if more and more of us each day have HD TVs, why NOT have it in HD? As for your remark on the weather... how incredibly thoughtless...


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> All that's recorded in the studio is people talking. Why does it matter if it's HD or not? As for your weather, if you want that in HD, step outside and look up.


Um duh, it looks better in HD. What aren't you understanding about that have you completely missed the boat on the benefits of HD all together?

Why don't you just post up what really irritates you about Dish releasing a channel in HD? I am sure there must be a real good reason.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Nationally and increasingly locally, a lot more field reporting than you can apparently imagine is shot in HD.


No, more and more is being shot on cell phones and web cams in very low quality by amatuers and being submitted by web form.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

As a DirecTV customer if you Dish people want to give up MSNBC in HD, I'd be glad to take it! I say if CNN, FOX, CNBC, FOX Business and even the Weather channel are in HD why not MSNBC. Oh and CNN is in HD but broadcast almost all of their mid-day stuff in wonderful SD so if MSNBC will broadcast the whole day in HD (don't know if they are) then they are above CNN in my book.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Nashcat said:


> Absolutely and unequivocally WRONG. It's simply an outright lie. There are numerous sources of ratings information available to the public (here's but one). MSNBC _in no way_ beats either of the other two mainstream cable news outlets at _any_ time of the day or night. They actually have abysmal ratings 24 hours a day. Of CNN, FoxNews, and MSNBC, the latter barely musters half (if that) the viewers of whoever is in second place on any given day. Phil Griffin appears to be as dishonest as the network's reporting practices (just my opinion).
> 
> Sad that E* chose to run the quote in its press release.
> 
> You be the judge...


You do know that "total viewers" is not the standard that the advertising world places on ratings and where they do their ad buys, don't you?

Total viewers is one aspect of the rating games, but it's all about key demographics. And in some key "money" demographics, certain MSNBC show beats CNN shows. And on some occasions even beats out Fox.

Most of the ratings system are propriety information and is not releasable without paying for it. Do you think Nielsen and Arbitron give away their information freely? So it's kind of useless to discuss "ratings" without all the facts.

And for someone that doesn't really grasp ratings to call someone who is a professional on the ratings system dishonest is pathetic.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For those wondering how Dish claims to be the "only pay-tv provider carrying MSNBCHD nationally"... while being aware that the channel is available on some cable outlets.

Consider it as a bit of marketing spin. Since there is no "national" cable provider in that no single cable company provides service all over the US... the only "national" players then are Dish and DirecTV... so by those terms, Dish is the only "national" provider carrying the channel "nationally" until DirecTV picks it up even if every single cable outlet + FIOS + U-verse were to pick it up tomorrow.

It makes a catchy headline, but I wanted to head-off the potential "Dish isn't the only one" replies


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> For those wondering how Dish claims to be the "only pay-tv provider carrying MSNBCHD nationally"... while being aware that the channel is available on some cable outlets.
> 
> Consider it as a bit of marketing spin. Since there is no "national" cable provider in that no single cable company provides service all over the US... the only "national" players then are Dish and DirecTV... so by those terms, Dish is the only "national" provider carrying the channel "nationally" until DirecTV picks it up even if every single cable outlet + FIOS + U-verse were to pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> It makes a catchy headline, but I wanted to head-off the potential "Dish isn't the only one" replies


So if you are along side the road in the desert in your RV outfitted with the right Dish equipment, you too can enjoy MSNBCHD.:sure:


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Nashcat said:


> Sad that E* chose to run the quote in its press release.


Nielsen's May 2009 ratings are in

MSNBC Beats CNN (Again)
May was the third month in a row that MSNBC beat CNN in the weekday prime demo and the second in three months beating CNN in total viewers in weekday primetime, solidifying its standing as the #2 network in weekday primetime.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/06/02/may-ratings-mayhem-fox-ne_n_210500.html


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

wolfjc said:


> I don't really see what HD would bring to TCM since all it shows are older movies
> which are not HD. Some are silent to boot.


Yes, some old, old, old films from 100 years ago were grainy in quality, but you go back 80 years and the quality of film emulsion had progressed to the point of being much better than even 1080p.

Have you ever watched "The Wizard of OZ" in HD - it was marvelous, and they even kept the OAR (4X3).


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

MSNBC looks great in HD. And that's all that needs to be said. Thank you Dish.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

More news, yea......

I'll celebrate if/when ESPNU HD is made available but hey, Dish will probably add it about a year after Direct. It'll take that long for Charlie to negotiate a 'deal'.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

wolfjc said:


> I don't really see what HD would bring to TCM since all it shows are older movies
> which are not HD. Some are silent to boot.


There are a number of 1952 and later movies shown on TCM in letter box/wide screen format. Imagine "Ben Hur" in HD. It is these movies which HD will improve the viewing experience. TCM shows movies dating from the beginning of film through the 1980s. While their fare is generally older movies, they do show more recent movies, as well.

While this has nothing to do with MSNBC; a little information neede dto be provided about TCM. By the way, FOX Movie Channel, which is similar tp TCM in format, also would benefit with HD, for the same reasons with letter box/wide screen movies.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

:icon_da:

Props to Dish & MSNBC. Can't wait for D* to pick it up.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Rob said:


> You do know that "total viewers" is not the standard that the advertising world places on ratings and where they do their ad buys, don't you?
> 
> Total viewers is one aspect of the rating games, but it's all about key demographics. And in some key "money" demographics, certain MSNBC show beats CNN shows. And on some occasions even beats out Fox.
> 
> ...


Sure, I know it's not the "advertising standard," but this is not an advertising or broadcast industry rag. It's a _public _forum where mostly just plain Joe and Jane come to discuss matters of _real world_ importance. I think most here would consider that for the purpose of this discussion, unless you and I are advertisers, the only relevant numbers _are_ total viewers. 

The numbers your "professional" chose to use were the ones that reflected favorably on his network, and for obvious reasons... _he's the President of MSNBC._ It's no secret that he, along with, and under the guidance and control of GE's Jeff Immult and NBC's Jeff Zucker, have helped to run an outstanding network straight into the ground. In fact, I figure they're about halfway to the mantle by now. NBC News is in a post-credibility posture. 

I couldn't care less which network has the best ratings. I just want to hear the truth. They all have their faults, but NBC is the widely acknowledged lackey in that department, and it's no surprise when you consider that GE stands to reap untold billions if Cap & Trade (what a moronic name for an energy bill) gets passed. Think they don't have a vested interest in keeping this administration's stem greased? Ray Charles could have seen that...

Phil Griffin made no distinction as to which numbers he elected to use, and for the claim to be made in a press release intended to be seen by subscribers and potential subscribers (lay people), it is obviously misleading to them. It's _his_ network he's touting? See what I mean about credibility? It's the NBC paradigm.

In the daily ratings that I see (as of just Wednesday), MSNBC has _nowhere near_ the viewers of the other two, except occasionally one hour of the day, but if you want to use the youngster demographic and two month old data, go ahead - there are a slew of cheesy network execs that would just love to talk to you about 30 second spots. The only numbers that make sense to the real world are for total viewers. That's the only true measurement of the popularity of programming, just like the vote tally in most elections (Al Gore not withstanding). The rhyme or reason that advertisers and network execs use bears little resemblance to reality.

http://tvbythenumbers.com/category/ratings/top-news/cable-news

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/ratings/

Olbermann on occasion tops Campbell Brown, but that's the only hour of the ratings day that I ever see MSNBC topping CNN, but together they don't come close to adding up to O'Reilly's numbers.



HobbyTalk said:


> Nielsen's May 2009 ratings are in
> 
> MSNBC Beats CNN (Again)
> May was the third month in a row that MSNBC beat CNN in the weekday prime demo and the second in three months beating CNN in total viewers in weekday primetime, solidifying its standing as the #2 network in weekday primetime.
> ...


Btw, Hobby, sad that you chose to quote the Huffingwindbag Post. Whether you like Sara Palin or not, they can't have a shred of decency or credibility to have run a story entitled "*Palin Will Run In '12 On More Retardation Platform*." Oh, you'll find only an apology there now. They were forced to remove it in short order.

Pathetic, _indeed..._ Now you know the meaning of the word.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

We have now went from 'dishonest' to 'misleading.' It's a press release. You put your best spin forward. Any business is going to do that. So I'm a little skepical of your motives on the discussion on MSNBC and their ratings. I suggest your motives are political. And it has no place here. Move on please. Save it for freerepublic and Newsbusters


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

nmetro said:


> BBC World Service (Shortwave and the Internet), BBC News International (I wish DISH will add it); this is where you get your balance.


I still can't get over them pronouncing Obama as oh-bomber.

Al Jazeera is unbiased by the standards set by American news channels.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

news has never been unbiased. It's a business, that requires viewers/readers to make money. As people seem unable to do anything but gravitate towards their own worldview, all the major news organizations pick a target and go for it.

Media is a whore, always has been. Certainly it has been since William Randolf Hearst, but even going all the way back to the founding of the country, media has been targeted to like minded people. People complain about it, then continue to watch media targeting them, all the way shaking their head at the other fools watching the other media that targets _them_. We are all johns on the streets cruising for a good time.

Having said that, it's a new channel in HD. There is no bad in that at all. I'm happy for any and all HD that graces my TV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This thread is getting really close to having ran its course.

Aside from the quote from an MSNBC rep in the press release, I'm not really sure what the relevance of ratings is anyway...

All this thread really was meant to be about was a new channel that launched on Dish in HD this week.

As with any channel, some will like it... some will hate it... others will be apathetic.

This is not a referendum on what channel is the best or most popular or any of that.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Rob said:


> We have now went from 'dishonest' to 'misleading.' It's a press release. You put your best spin forward. Any business is going to do that. So I'm a little skepical of your motives on the discussion on MSNBC and their ratings. I suggest your motives are political. And it has no place here. Move on please. Save it for freerepublic and Newsbusters


Aw, c'mon Rob. Nashcat's rantings are great. Do you really think he's running for office or employed by Fox? For the most part, the discussions have been rather interesting and thought provoking with minimal name-calling.

I agree it's off-topic but it is about MSNBC and who they are----in HD or SD. Now the leftward leaning is merely a whole lot (1080i) clearer.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Rob said:


> We have now went from 'dishonest' to 'misleading.' It's a press release. You put your best spin forward. Any business is going to do that. So I'm a little skepical of your motives on the discussion on MSNBC and their ratings. I suggest your motives are political. And it has no place here. Move on please. Save it for freerepublic and Newsbusters


Yeah, I guess I "caved" to spare your Tender Feelings and changed it to misleading. At the very least it's that. You've actually added to my point by "explaining" his _spin._ Again, it's the NBC paradigm - if you don't like the facts, make up your own.

You're entitled to your skepticism. No problem. However, you would be dead wrong about my motives. I align to no political party. I'm for what I think is right for the country. Distorted reporting of the news is what has no place. 

I'm glad MSNBC is now in HD (to stay on topic...) - it's why we buy the sets, but I watch all of them every day. Then I'm the judge. I suggest that if you did the same, you might be more enlightened by what you hear and see. The news, _as reported,_ isn't always the news _as it happened. _I don't like news to have a spin put on it. On the other hand, I don't think it's wise to constantly tell your viewers that you're fair and balanced, either. If indeed you are, they're smart enough to be able to see that. However, contrary to popular opinion on the left, I think Fox News _does_ do a better job of telling both sides of an issue. I base that opinion on having watched them all for a good portion of the day.

As an example, O'Reilly and Olbermann go head to head every evening. Olbermann will never say anything bad about the left and nothing good about the right. O'Reilly will hold _anyone's_ feet to the fire, no matter what side of the aisle. Don't you think that has a little something to do with why his ratings far outpace the others combined? If there's close to a 50-50 split politically in this country, and if people tend to flock toward the media that targets them (Mr. Miller), that doesn't wash. We're NOT lemmings, and we DO want to see accurate reporting. And we want our elected officials to account for their actions.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Great. Is anyone with absolute getting this - thats what I want to know. Not political ranting by FoxNews fans. 

If someone is not interested in MSNBC why are they here thread cr*pping ? They got the old thread about MSNBC closed by doing the same thing.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have nothing to back this up but, I do not think we are going to see anything added to the absolute package that is not at least added to the turbo packages. If memory serves me correctly, absolute has been promised nothing since it was done away with and, the only additions that those accounts have received are channels that were added to platinum only.


----------



## lolo (Aug 18, 2007)

I live in Montana and have all HD stations available on DISH.....except MSNBC HD. After going through the overseas call center and talking with the next tier representative I was initially told MSNBC HD is NOT available on DISH. I read the nice lady the press release.....she went away for a bit.....then was told it would be available maybe in a week or so. I see the station listed at 9511 but get the "this is a subscription channel" red box. Once again, I subscribe to all HD stations. From the forum it appears the station is available. I've done the receiver reboot, etc. Any thoughts? Thanks.....


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

lolo said:
 

> I live in Montana and have all HD stations available on DISH.....except MSNBC HD. After going through the overseas call center and talking with the next tier representative I was initially told MSNBC HD is NOT available on DISH. I read the nice lady the press release.....she went away for a bit.....then was told it would be available maybe in a week or so. I see the station listed at 9511 but get the "this is a subscription channel" red box. Once again, I subscribe to all HD stations. From the forum it appears the station is available. I've done the receiver reboot, etc. Any thoughts? Thanks.....


Try asking for Technical Support, if you haven't already. Normally you'll get someone Stateside that can be mutually understood. Goodluck.

Btw, if you've been reading this thread, you know I get it, and it's properly mapped to 209...


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

lolo said:


> I live in Montana and have all HD stations available on DISH.....except MSNBC HD. After going through the overseas call center and talking with the next tier representative I was initially told MSNBC HD is NOT available on DISH. I read the nice lady the press release.....she went away for a bit.....then was told it would be available maybe in a week or so. I see the station listed at 9511 but get the "this is a subscription channel" red box. Once again, I subscribe to all HD stations. From the forum it appears the station is available. I've done the receiver reboot, etc. Any thoughts? Thanks.....


Sometimes this happens. I had it happen to me on both DVRs when BET, SPEED and a few other channels went HD. Log onto the Dish Network website and then Support. If you look around, you'll find a way to get to Customer Care via a Chat session. You'll most likely get a stateside agent who can easily fix the issue assuming you do, in fact, subscribe to a package that includes the channel. I would think that if you're already getting CNN and Fox News in HD that MSNBC would be in the same package.

Good luck.


----------



## lolo (Aug 18, 2007)

The key as recommended is to go directly to technical support. MSNBC HD was up and running in short order. Thanks!


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

lolo said:


> The key as recommended is to go directly to technical support. MSNBC HD was up and running in short order. Thanks!


Good deal. For some reason I had no probs this time, but the last time they lit up several new HD channels I had to go the same route.


----------



## JClore1950 (Aug 28, 2007)

When is DirecTV going to add MSNBC in HD?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## marcmeister (Jun 10, 2008)

moman19 said:


> Sometimes this happens. I had it happen to me on both DVRs when BET, SPEED and a few other channels went HD. Log onto the Dish Network website and then Support. If you look around, you'll find a way to get to Customer Care via a Chat session. You'll most likely get a stateside agent who can easily fix the issue assuming you do, in fact, subscribe to a package that includes the channel. I would think that if you're already getting CNN and Fox News in HD that MSNBC would be in the same package.
> 
> Good luck.


Great tip to use the DISH chat. It was quick, professional, and they solved the problem for me. I had tried resetting, unplugging without success. DISH took care of sending a reauthorization from the chat session. Thanks.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

marcmeister said:


> Great tip to use the DISH chat. It was quick, professional, and they solved the problem for me. I had tried resetting, unplugging without success. DISH took care of sending a reauthorization from the chat session. Thanks.


Yeah, they should push it more. It's often much better than music-on-hold and I don't sense a language barrier.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JClore1950 said:


> When is DirecTV going to add MSNBC in HD?!?!?!?!!?


Probably early 2010.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

wolfjc said:


> I don't really see what HD would bring to TCM since all it shows are older movies
> which are not HD. Some are silent to boot.


If you don't know why TCM-HD would be great, you ought to just disconnect your dish and go back to rabbit ears, you are wasting your money.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

nmetro said:


> BBC World Service (Shortwave and the Internet), BBC News International (I wish DISH will add it); this is where you get your balance. Straight news without the political spin that is from a neutral source. As for the adding of MSNBC in HD, a nice to have for adding to the HD channel count. Now, if DISH would add BBC America HD and TCM HD; these would be great additions.


I fail to see how a government-run media outlet can keep the politics out of anything. Claiming that the BBC is unbiased is like saying PBS with Bill Moyers is unbiased.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

JClore1950 said:


> When is DirecTV going to add MSNBC in HD?!?!?!?!!?


When Dish's exclusivity clause expires!


----------



## craigminah (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't have MSNBC on TurboHD Silver (in California)...


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

This all begs the question... If MSNBC is put up in HD and nobody is there to watch it, is it really being broadcast?


----------



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

janko said:


> you may need to reset your rcv to get the channel...


Actually, doing a "Check Switch" takes care of the problem.


----------

